# Johnny Trigg and Myron Mixon recipes--UPDATED!!!



## kryinggame

Hey all,

I'm watching Pitmasters. Does anyone know the recipes that the 2 Godfathers, Mr. Johnny Trigg and Mr. Myron Mixon uses for ribs, brisket and pulled pork? I've never injected my pork but looks like Myron soaks his pork in vinegar and apple juice and his brisket is dripping with juices. And, I've never seen foiling sauce like Trigg uses. Truly amazing.

And is it true that Trigg carries a pistol in his boot? lol


----------



## bama bbq

Not sure about Myron's brisket but Mr Trigg uses brown sugar, Parkay, honey, and Tiger Sauce in his rib wrap.  I sub Agave Nectar for honey:


----------



## hotpit

Bama BBQ said:


> Not sure about Myron's brisket but Mr Trigg uses brown sugar, Parkay, honey, and Tiger Sauce in his rib wrap.  I sub Agave Nectar for honey:


please elaborate!!  this sounds great, but how to wrap and how long???   is this the 2nd part of the 3-2-1 method???


----------



## ecto1

hotpit said:


> please elaborate!!  this sounds great, but how to wrap and how long???   is this the 2nd part of the 3-2-1 method???


Johnny Trigg foils with parkey, brown sugar, honey, and tiger sauce.  Bo one knows exactly how long but I would bet it is a modified 3-2-1 to his liking.


----------



## 7outof10

i have cooked triggs ribs (well what i think to be his ) a bunch of times and its just to sweet for me if you are only going to have like 2 bons they they are good like for a comp but if you are going to have a hole rack you need to cut down on the suger some


----------



## smokinhusker

Keep in mind he doesn't like his ribs...too much like candy. I make mine similar to this but cut back on the brown sugar and softened clarified butter.

Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.

Here's a list of ingredients:

His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes; 

Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;

Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup

He uses Lawry's Season Salt on his pork butt. 

Here's a link I found for Myron's pork butt: http://www.epicurious.com/articlesg...cipes/recipes/food/views/Pork-Shoulder-365431

his ribs http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=13800607

his cupcake chicken: http://www.oprah.com/food/Myron-Mixons-World-Famous-Cupcake-Chicken


----------



## kryinggame

SmokinHusker said:


> Keep in mind he doesn't like his ribs...too much like candy. I make mine similar to this but cut back on the brown sugar and softened clarified butter.
> 
> Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.
> 
> Here's a list of ingredients:
> 
> His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes;
> 
> Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;
> 
> Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup
> 
> He uses Lawry's Season Salt on his pork butt.
> 
> Here's a link I found for Myron's pork butt: http://www.epicurious.com/articlesg...cipes/recipes/food/views/Pork-Shoulder-365431
> 
> his ribs http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=13800607
> 
> his cupcake chicken: http://www.oprah.com/food/Myron-Mixons-World-Famous-Cupcake-Chicken


A million thanks to you for this information. I couldn't find the tiger sauce in my area so I ordered a case from Walmart. Each bottle is like 5 oz.  I'm going to give this a try.  Thank you so much!


----------



## diesel

Tiger sauce is great on oysters.  I think that might be a good flavor on ribs.  Thanks alot for the info.


----------



## kryinggame

I just thought about something.  If Johnny Trigg smokes his ribs at 275 degrees for the below listed amount of hours (5) hours, they should be overcooked.  At that temperature, spareribs should be ready in 3 - 4 hours.


SmokinHusker said:


> Keep in mind he doesn't like his ribs...too much like candy. I make mine similar to this but cut back on the brown sugar and softened clarified butter.
> 
> Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.
> 
> Here's a list of ingredients:
> 
> His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes;
> 
> Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;
> 
> Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup
> 
> He uses Lawry's Season Salt on his pork butt.
> 
> Here's a link I found for Myron's pork butt: http://www.epicurious.com/articlesg...cipes/recipes/food/views/Pork-Shoulder-365431
> 
> his ribs http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=13800607
> 
> his cupcake chicken: http://www.oprah.com/food/Myron-Mixons-World-Famous-Cupcake-Chicken


----------



## hotpit

kryinggame said:


> I just thought about something.  If Johnny Trigg smokes his ribs at 275 degrees for the below listed amount of hours (5) hours, they should be overcooked.  At that temperature, spareribs should be ready in 3 - 4 hours.


agreed, that seems it would be over-cooked for my liking, but maybe the time with pit opening so often slows cooking?  I typicaly don't foil my ribs as I don't prefer them to be "fall off the bone" tender, but I have in past and the steam will make them reallly tender!!!   but I DO want to try the brown sugar, butter, honey, tiger sauce combo real soon!!!!


----------



## kryinggame

I'm going to do a test rack of St. Louis tomorrow but I'm going to do 2-1-1 or 2-1-30 minutes.


----------



## hotpit

kryinggame said:


> I'm going to do a test rack of St. Louis tomorrow but I'm going to do 2-1-1 or 2-1-30 minutes.


i like the way youre thinkin!!!  im gonna do the same!!!


----------



## hotpit

gonna try my trigg style ribs today, infact gonna put them on around 3 for 7:00 dinner!!!!


----------



## hotpit

dang!!  forgot to take pics of ribs before cooking, but will take pics of q-view!!!  followed triggs recipe as previously posted, but with one addition.   I also used peach flavored apple sauce in the foil wrap to add in steam rather than apple juice.  now before yall give any credit, this was only because i had no more apple juice boxes, and my 7 yr old DID have a applesauce left!!!!  Also used mesquite for smoke...........stay tuned for q-veiw!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotpit

ribsonpit7-21-12.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Jul 21, 2012


















ribs 7-21-12.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Jul 21, 2012






pic doesn't show smoke ring, but very previlent, and quite tasty, but a lil under cooked, and a lil too tough, needed another hr overall.......I did a modified 321 method, but I did 2-1.5-.5....shoulda made it 2-1.5-1.5!!!!!!


----------



## michael ark

Thumbs Up! Looks great!  I will have to try it.


----------



## kryinggame

Best dang ribs ever!!!













Ribs 1.jpg



__ kryinggame
__ Jul 21, 2012


















Ribs 2.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------



## bryce

Those ribs look good Kryingame!

I'm going to give this recipe a go tomorrow. Does anyone have the measurements for the rub ingredients?

_Here's a list of ingredients:_

_His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes;_

_Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;_

_Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup_


----------



## kryinggame

So it's Saturday, which means, it's time for some ribs. 

Check out the ribs that I did today, using Mr. Johnny Trigg's method. I adjusted them a bit, smoking at 2-1.5-1. 

Next time, I'm going to go back to 2-1-1. I think the 1.5 is a bit to much.

I like to thank Mr. Trigg; Yuengling Beer; Mom, Harley Davidson; Gentlemen's Jack and Smith & Wesson.

Here is the rib after 2 hours.  By the way, I forgot to mention, I bought and used Mr. Myron Mixon rub. It has a very bold and zesty flavor.













St. Louie.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Aug 4, 2012






After I mopped it with sauce. Check out the electric knife that I bought. It makes slicing that rib so much easier and cleaner. Thanks again Mr. Trigg.













St. Louie 2.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Aug 4, 2012






I just sliced it up.  I think it was a bit soft for my taste. Next time, instead of wrapping it for 1.5, I'll limit it to 1 hour.













St. Louie 3.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Aug 4, 2012






Okay, gang, here's tonight's supper. God Bless America!













St. Louie 4.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Aug 4, 2012


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like your ribs turned out great


----------



## ybfm

Great looking ribs, Krying!!  Did you go at the higher, 275 temp?  I'm gonna be smokin' some ala Trigg ribs this weekend for a dinner my parents are having.  I haven't done his before, should be interesting.  You using your own sauce or did you buy one?

Rich

ps....your movie was good, but the ending made me go......


----------



## kryinggame

YBFM said:


> Great looking ribs, Krying!!  Did you go at the higher, 275 temp?  I'm gonna be smokin' some ala Trigg ribs this weekend for a dinner my parents are having.  I haven't done his before, should be interesting.  You using your own sauce or did you buy one?
> 
> Rich
> 
> ps....your movie was good, but the ending made me go......


Yes, I now always do the ribs at 275 (or as high as the MES will go).  I just buy a sauce. With all the ingredients in the rub and foil, you don't need to do any miracle work.

My movie?  I was young, in college and needed the money. lol


----------



## ybfm

I've got an MES 40 and have been itching to try the higher heat smoking, so, I'm gonna go for it.  Thanks for the pics, the grub looks great!!

Rich

Movie?  Thought your name had something to do with the movie, The Crying Game....if you haven't seen it, the end will make you go....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL


----------



## hotpit

here some q-view of today's ribs, the best looking ribs ive ever done.  first pic is after 2.5hrs at 250* next pic is triggs wrap, and last pic is after cooking in wrap for 1.5hrs













ribs for wrap.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 11, 2012


















ribwrap.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 11, 2012


















ribs81112.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 11, 2012


----------



## hotpit

I saw myron cooking chicken like this on bbq pitmasters, its much like his chicken cupcake recipe

also, a pic of todays cookin, bottom left is a meatloaf for sammys next week at lunch time!!!













bbq81112.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 11, 2012


















chicken81112.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 11, 2012


----------



## smokerct

Getting hooked hard, had to try the Trigg recipie.

Can't wait to finish the RF, Weber will have to do for now.

Here is 3 hours @ 275, just wrapped and now the wait:

View media item 162852


----------



## smokerct

Won't let me edit my post, here is what I ended up with, lots of good info here, be nice it's my first time.

View media item 162915
View media item 162914


----------



## 3montes

I bought Myrons book and he has his rub sauce and glaze recipes in there. I'm certain he isn't telling you everything either. So far I have only tried his basic vinegar sauce. Threw it out after I made it. Overpowering vinegar and way to high sugar content. The two combined hurt your throat to swallow it. Comp cooking imo is entirely different type of cooking than what you normally would do. Myron is obviously a great pitmaster he's won over a million bucks doing it afterall but he does things I just don't subscribe too.

He injects nearly everything. I agree with Johnny Triggs on injecting. Just don't do it. I'm a big fan of actually tasting the flavor of the meat. By the time you inject, rub, marinade, sauce and glaze you have created a big sponge in which the only flavor to be found is the spices and injections. Spices are supposed to compliment the flavor of the meat not to dominate it imo.

Also Myron pans everything. His explanation for doing this in his book is he says you don't want to have to spend half your life cleaning your grates. Hmm. Can't agree with him on this either. You are basically sheltering your meat from the smoke flavor by putting it in a pan. So why bother with the smoker??

Myron has stylelized  his techniques to strictly comp cooking working within the time contstraints and targeting a judges random tastes from just a bite or two of food.

Some things translate into regular backyard or catering type cooking but after reading his book there is a limited number of things that apply to my style.


----------



## smokinhusker

All the ribs look good! I saw Johnny Trigg on tv and he said he smokes his ribs for 4 hrs at 275*. No breakdown on the time for the foiling and glaze though.


----------



## dls1

3montes said:


> I bought Myrons book and he has his rub sauce and glaze recipes in there. I'm certain he isn't telling you everything either. So far I have only tried his basic vinegar sauce. Threw it out after I made it. Overpowering vinegar and way to high sugar content. The two combined hurt your throat to swallow it. Comp cooking imo is entirely different type of cooking than what you normally would do. Myron is obviously a great pitmaster he's won over a million bucks doing it afterall but he does things I just don't subscribe too.
> 
> He injects nearly everything. I agree with Johnny Triggs on injecting. Just don't do it. I'm a big fan of actually tasting the flavor of the meat. By the time you inject, rub, marinade, sauce and glaze you have created a big sponge in which the only flavor to be found is the spices and injections. Spices are supposed to compliment the flavor of the meat not to dominate it imo.
> 
> Also Myron pans everything. His explanation for doing this in his book is he says you don't want to have to spend half your life cleaning your grates. Hmm. Can't agree with him on this either. You are basically sheltering your meat from the smoke flavor by putting it in a pan. So why bother with the smoker??
> 
> Myron has stylelized  his techniques to strictly comp cooking working within the time contstraints and targeting a judges random tastes from just a bite or two of food.
> 
> Some things translate into regular backyard or catering type cooking but after reading his book there is a limited number of things that apply to my style.


I agree with your comments. I once skimmed through his book, but ended up not buying. I felt there was very little in it that would be of benefit to me.

Several years ago I helped out some friends at a big comp in TX where Myron was also participating, and set up nearby. At a point, I overheard him say to another individual "We don't eat this c**p at home. It's strictly for comps".


----------



## tbone30349

I'm new here. Greetings all. I understand comps are a different beast. I also understand a neighborhood, local type of cook off is different than these big time comps. But isn't the idea to make good food? Why would they make something at a big time contest that they wouldn't eat? Almost sounds as though, for whatever reason, competition food is nasty (for lack of better terms). It seems like they would cook stuff that people go away thinking "I wanna make that at home". So what is the judges thought process if u are a multiple time world champ, but wouldn't eat your own stuff, but the judges like it? Almost sounds like the judges like bad food, or these contests are fixed some kind of way.


----------



## harleyeg05

What does it mean when you talk about the 3-2-1 method? And, the "2-1" method?


----------



## 3montes

tbone30349 said:


> I'm new here. Greetings all. I understand comps are a different beast. I also understand a neighborhood, local type of cook off is different than these big time comps. But isn't the idea to make good food? Why would they make something at a big time contest that they wouldn't eat? Almost sounds as though, for whatever reason, competition food is nasty (for lack of better terms). It seems like they would cook stuff that people go away thinking "I wanna make that at home". So what is the judges thought process if u are a multiple time world champ, but wouldn't eat your own stuff, but the judges like it? Almost sounds like the judges like bad food, or these contests are fixed some kind of way.


The problem as I see it with competition cooking and this is just my opinion is the judging. I mean everyone tastes are as unique as their dna. Anyone can go to a 8 hour KCBS class and come out a professional bbq judge and critic??  Really?

 You may be cooking your best stuff and are being judged by somebody who maybe has never eaten ribs that werent out of a crock pot before.

Myron Mixon for example with all his Grand Championships etc, all of a sudden finishes 69th in a field of 250 out of which many are what they would call on the comp circuit amatuers? The guy does the same thing at every comp, he didn't just have a bad day.

The comp circuit is entirely random imo. And whats probably worse is it can take someone who has the ability to turn out some darn good Q and frustrate them to the point where they not only quit comp cooking but give up on the art all together.

I just can't see paying $250 entry fee, a couple more hundred for meat, travel expenses and so on just to subject my skills to the random tastes and opinions of someone who took a 8 hour class because they like to eat.  

I will stick to catering private parties where they pay me


----------



## harleyeg05

kryinggame said:


> I'm going to do a test rack of St. Louis tomorrow but I'm going to do 2-1-1 or 2-1-30 minutes.


What do you mean by the 2-1-1 and 2-1-30?

Im new to smoking and cooking in general, but Im loving it along with my boys(father son time).


----------



## harleyeg05

What is an "MES 40"?


----------



## dls1

tbone30349 said:


> I'm new here. Greetings all. I understand comps are a different beast. I also understand a neighborhood, local type of cook off is different than these big time comps. But isn't the idea to make good food? Why would they make something at a big time contest that they wouldn't eat? Almost sounds as though, for whatever reason, competition food is nasty (for lack of better terms). It seems like they would cook stuff that people go away thinking "I wanna make that at home". So what is the judges thought process if u are a multiple time world champ, but wouldn't eat your own stuff, but the judges like it? Almost sounds like the judges like bad food, or these contests are fixed some kind of way.


It's not a matter of good, bad, or nasty food. It's a matter of winning, and doing so often. For those at the top of the game it's a very significant investment, and a driving goal is to get a return of that investment, and hopefully make a profit. In other words, it's a business.

Personally, I've never entered a major sanctioned comp, and don't intend to in the future. However, I do have a few friends with teams on the circuit that have been successful, and I've helped out a few times. It's been more social for me than anything else. Many will tell you that, if you're thinking of entering major comps, the first thing you should do is become a certified judge, do several comps, and closely observe your fellow judges, especially the experienced ones, to see what they consider winning entries. This gives an idea of what they're looking for, and in some cases, introduce you to your real competitors. It just might turn out that the winners are putting out a product that you personally would never consider doing.

The consistent winners have long mastered their cookers, meat selection, trimming, basic prep, and are in a sense, all on a pretty equal basis. Then you get to the specific individual stuff such as injections, rubs, mops, sauces, times, temps, foil/no foil, and a whole host of other items, or tricks. The really good ones also take into account regional variations in taste. What may be a hit in TX might easily bomb in TN.  The end result is often something that they don't care for personally, but who cares if it's a winner.

Over time, I've eaten with a number of these individuals in a non-comp environment, and they all share a common trait. They keep it very, very simple.


----------



## rstr hunter

harleyeg05 said:


> What does it mean when you talk about the 3-2-1 method? And, the "2-1" method?


When doing spare ribs or St Louis Cut ribs, 3-2-1 is 3 hours in the smoker like you would normally do, 2 hours wrapped in foil (sometimes with some sort of liquid or seasoning), then 1 hour back in the smoker without foil.  Sauce many times is added in the last hour. 

The second question I assume you are talking about 2-2-1 which is the same process but used for loin back or baby back ribs as they aren't as big and don't need as long to finish. 

Both of these are at abouth 225 degrees.


harleyeg05 said:


> What is an "MES 40"?


Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 40" model. It's a favorite on this site and I have one and love it. 


harleyeg05 said:


> What do you mean by the 2-1-1 and 2-1-30?
> 
> Im new to smoking and cooking in general, but Im loving it along with my boys(father son time).


This is a variation of the question answered in the top part of this reply.   As the individuals discussed in this thread like to use a hotter temp, 275 or more degrees, it isn't necessasary to cook them as long as you would on a lower temp, so a 2-1-1 is two hours smoking like normal, 1 hour foiled, and 1 hour back in the smoker out of the foil.  A 2-1-30 then would be a 2 hours smoking like normal, 1 hour foiled, and 30 minutes back in the smoker out of the foil. 

Hope this helps and happy smoking.


----------



## hotpit

this forum introduced me to "tiger sauce"   and it is very good!!  somewhat asian hot sauce in nature maybe.. but wow for grilled meat..  but another good one to try is bobby-q-hot sauce, if you can get it.  it is really good sauce on fried catfish!!!


----------



## masoct3

Hi,

Can you please provide the amounts for Trigg's recipe?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smokedreb

Wow, those ribs look amazing!


----------



## david roginsky

Wear do i get the tiger sauce and squezable parkey?


----------



## dward51

Check your local grocery store.  They have them both at Kroger and Ingles around here.  You will also see Parkay called "the magic blue bottle" on some BBQ posts.   I cooked in a local competition with a buddy from work a few years back and he used it and beer to get his chicken started (I did ribs). We both won.  First time I had actually seen someone use Parkay.

And if all else fails, Walmart sells Tiger Sauce by the 6 bottle case. Either ship to local store or to your door if you really live "out there"...













GetImage.aspx?vector=3lz4vOEQ4G8dDYq2vJ5rN+NgRpRqC



__ dward51
__ Sep 9, 2012


















tiger12.jpg



__ dward51
__ Sep 9, 2012


----------



## bluffton smoker

Hi all, I am a brisket smoker, but I wanna start in on ribs. What is the 3-2-1 method? Is that 3hrs on smoke, 2hrs foiled, 1hr unwrapped???  Thanks...


----------



## kryinggame

Bluffton Smoker said:


> Hi all, I am a brisket smoker, but I wanna start in on ribs. What is the 3-2-1 method? Is that 3hrs on smoke, 2hrs foiled, 1hr unwrapped???  Thanks...


Yous assumption is correct if you're smoking at 225 *

Personally, I do St. Louis style rips at about 275*; therefore my model is 2-1-1 or 2-1.5-(30 minutes) or at times, (2-1-30 minutes).

For me, at 275, anything over 4 hours is over kill. For the last part, I check for doneness after 30 minutes. Lot's of times, it's done (I use the bend test and I'll pull off and taste a small piece).

Now, since you've invaded our pork ribs section, show us and teach us about your brisket.  I plan on doing one (again) this weekend.  :-)


----------



## bluffton smoker

Thanks for the reply... I seldom cook ribs. BUT I need to change this soon. 

This is my quick & easy home brisket recipe. 

The  standard trim the fat, rub with mustard thing is common and normal. I rub with Montreal Steak Seasoning (good flavor). Smoke for 3 hours @ 250-degreees, move to foil pan fat side down and cover tightly with foil and return to smoker (or oven) @ 250-degrees until meat temp reaches 200-degrees. Not 199, but 200. If you rush it the muscle fibers  haven't broken down, yadda, yadda, tough, chewy, yadda.

Take a look at my Reverse Flow Smoker build project --> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126853/my-first-reverse-flow-build-125-gallon-propane-tank


----------



## frosty

Great job everyone!  A TON of information, and lots of firm opinions.  I guess I'll have to try the Trigg method, but I gotta tell you people love my 3-2-1 ribs everytime.  Nothing special, just standard rub and care.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## hotpit

kryinggame said:


> Yous assumption is correct if you're smoking at 225 *
> 
> Personally, I do St. Louis style rips at about 275*; therefore my model is 2-1-1 or 2-1.5-(30 minutes) or at times, (2-1-30 minutes).
> For me, at 275, anything over 4 hours is over kill. For the last part, I check for doneness after 30 minutes. Lot's of times, it's done (I use the bend test and I'll pull off and taste a small piece).
> 
> Now, since you've invaded our pork ribs section, show us and teach us about your brisket.  I plan on doing one (again) this weekend.  :-)
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> More good info on brisket!!   I can kill it on the ribs, but brisket is a whole different smoke!!!   Im good at pork butt, but I've never been impressed with the briskets I've cooked.   A time or two, I've nailed it, but not consistently.
> 
> This method of Ribs is pretty fail-safe.  And darn tasty!!


----------



## whiskey72

Definitely trying this soon.


----------



## kryinggame

I haven't touched my smoker in months. I've been reading older postings and this one is excellent. I can't wait to start doing ribs again . I had to slow down and eventually stop. Ribs every weekend and a case of beer was having an effect on my waist line and stomach. Lol. I just dropped12lbs but I fear the ribs will put 20 lbs on.


----------



## tbone30349

Yeah, that "poke" trends to have a weighting effect on those that indulge in it's flavorful goodness.


----------



## vtmecheng

Good information on here that makes me hungry.  Only thing I can't keep from thinking is that Myron wouldn't ever tell people how he really makes his products.  I was watching one of the older episodes of BBQ Pitmasters when Trigg was willing to help a new guy who continued to struggle.  When Myron heard about Trigg telling someone else what to and not to do he said something along the lines of, I wouldn't ever tell people what I do for competitions because that's how I make money and I would be throwing it away.  Between that and just seeing his personality in general I wouldn't be surprised if he left a lot out of the shared recipes.  I completely agree with one comment on here that most of the competition stuff looks too sweet and overpowering.  Great for a couple bites but not sitting down for dinner with the family.


----------



## tbone30349

VTMechEng said:


> Good information on here that makes me hngry.  Only thing I can't keep from thinking is that Myron wouldn't ever tell people how he really makes his products.  I was watching one of the older episodes of BBQ Pitmasters when Trigg was willing to help a new guy who continued to struggle.  When Myron heard about Trigg telling someone else what to and not to do he said something along the lines of, I wouldn't ever tell people what I do for competitions because that's how I make money and I would be throwing it away.  Between that and just seeing his personality in general I wouldn't be surprised if he left a lot out of the shared recipes.  I completely agree with one comment on here that most of the competition stuff looks too sweet and overpowering.  Great for a couple bites but not sitting down for dinner with the family.


I think he said he wouldn't do it for free. , which still isn't much better, but i definitely see your point. Where in the world has all the philantropy gone? Lol


----------



## vtmecheng

tbone30349 said:


> I think he said he wouldn't do it for free. , which still isn't much better, but i definitely see your point. Where in the world has all the philantropy gone? Lol


I think you are right, that's what he said. Something tells me he is still probably holding back a lot of information just to make sure he has an edge against the competition. You don't win that many times without being a little cunning.


----------



## dgjudyjr

I know the _ingredients he _uses for his rib rub, but can you tell us the messurments? I found them once before online and made a batch, now I'm out and cannot find the right mixture.


----------



## ryder

New to the forum! I cooked these ribs before and thought I would share my photos also! I have the MES 40 w/ window! It cooks a little hot so I do a 2-45-30 at 275 and they turn out awesome! 













image.jpg



__ ryder
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## ryder

Here is the final product!! Can't see the smoke ring very here.












image.jpg



__ ryder
__ Jun 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ ryder
__ Jun 5, 2013


----------



## texasgrape

SmokinHusker's said he thought Johnny Trigg uses cherry and pecan.  Perhaps he does, but I heard him say on Pitmasters that he only uses 3-year old Post Oak.  He lives in Texas where Post Oak is abundant.  I have 2 cords curing now!  Also, someone said in this thread that they thought he uses the 3-2-1 method or a modified version.  I have never heard Johnny say what his actual cook times are for all the steps.  Has anyone actually heard?  Temps & times are secrets too.  LOL  Don't assume he just leaves his pit at 275!  Just me, but I don't think he uses 3-2-1 at 275; it's too long of a cook at 275.  They'd fall off the bone if wrapped for too long.  Probably closer to what SmokinHuskers said.  Gettin' hungry now!


----------



## iowaemt

I made an attempt on Jimmy's foil wrap today. It's too sweet, it tastes like a thanksgiving ham!  I used a pretty good amount of tiger sauce but it just couldn't cut through sweetness.


----------



## so ms smoker

I believe in competitions you are cooking to satisfy the judges. They don't want to taste something different, but the best of what they are used to. Been competing locally for 2 years with a homemade rub and sauce. Everyone that has tried it really likes it but no calls from the judges. Two weeks ago we were at a local comp and decided to go completely off the shelf. We took first place in ribs! In comps you got to cook for the tastes of the local judges!  Just my recent opinion.

   Mike


----------



## snapdog

What does 3-2-1 method mean?


----------



## cliffcarter

SnapDog said:


> What does 3-2-1 method mean?


Scroll up to posts 43 and 44 on this page for a quick explanation.


----------



## hambone1950

kryinggame said:


> Okay, gang, here's tonight's supper. God Bless America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Louie 4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ kryinggame
> __ Aug 4, 2012



God bless America is right. Fabulous looking summer meal , brother! Have a great 4th , you all!
:yahoo::sausage::yahoo::sausage::yahoo::sausage:


----------



## hiway

I would fill these pages with overly gratuitous praise for Smokinhusker for the details on Johnny Trig's ribs.

I spent the day smoking some fine local pork ribs and I followed the posted directions to the letter. I made up the Rib Tickler Rub using logical portions (I will be happy to post if anyone wishes and I check back in here *only joined to thank smokinhusker really) and after all was said and done, my wife claims they were the best ribs she has ever eaten in her life. I thought so too- but I am a biased of course.

I have a Dual Fuel Masterbuilt smoker, and it is not a very top shelf device but for the buck seventy five, it is nice as it will use charcoal or propane. It uses a water pan, and while it does not do the 190 to 200 temp range very well- it rocks at 230 to 275 easy as pie. I used the cherry and pecan wood as posted, and it is perfect. I did back off the sugar some due to the comment(s) about the competition style being like "candy" and I wanted to be more neutral until I tweak the process- I will add more sugar to the foil pak next time.

The glaze was trickey as I have never had Trig's ribs to know- but once again, experience with bbq sauces and using logic based instincts on taste, I found a ratio that is simple. I did deviate ever so slightly and add my own angle (we all do, right?) I put a single dollop of Jack Daniels Old #7 shelf bbq sauce in the glaze as I love that stuff. I believe it added just the extra body and depth to the glaze I felt was missing with the basic ingredients listed.

I can assure any reader with guaranteed certainty that I will never smoke my spare ribs any other way again. There is no point in trying to top this- it was the absolute bomb- so good you'll smack your momma. Made my mouth more messed up than a soup sandwich before I was done doing a tongue dance. I have never had such a roaring success on a grill or smoker in my life. I owe it all to the modified 3-2-1 and the fine lady's post here that guided me with simple ease.

This entire forum is worth it's weight in gold for that single post in my humble and amateur opinion.

Many, many, many thanks- and many more.


----------



## boars breath bb

you had a list the ingredients for triggs  rib glaze. what are the amounts of those ingredients. don't you think that would be helpful.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thank you for the compliment Hiway!


boars breath bb said:


> you had a list the ingredients for triggs  rib glaze. what are the amounts of those ingredients. don't you think that would be helpful.


Boars breath bb - I'm not sure who you are addressing this remark to but I'm going to answer for my previous post of the ingredients. When I looked it up, the amounts were not given. Johnny Trigg does not give out that information and he probably even left some ingredients out to protect his "winning" ribs recipe.

Why don't you swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome. Please read the Terms of Service (TOS) as well.

Thanks!


----------



## link

If I am not mistaken 3-2-1 method is 3 hours on the smoker, 2 hours foiled on the smoker and 1 hour unfoiled back on the smoker.This method works very well.


----------



## meitreya

The 3-2-1 method means Step 1: you rub your meat and put it directly on the grill for at the temp you are cooking at (smoking- a lot of times means around 225-275) Step 2 Then taking your meat off the grill and reseasoning and wrapping tightly.   Back on the grill.  Step 3: Sauce your meat and back directly on the grill.  Also in hour increments of 3 hours, 2 hours, 1 hour.  I never use those times at 275 for ribs.  From reading above it sounds like others agree.  Maybe if I were at 225.  I do not use Triggs rub though.  My preference.  I like 'em hot.  I do not think judges would love my ribs.  They do, however, have a smoke ring, bite away perfect, and to those I have served them to.  taste obscenely delicious.  I like the idea of squeeze parkay as convenient,  but any ole buttery margarine works fine.  I wish I had pics of our ribs from yesterday.


----------



## av8tor

So I recently got Myron's book Smokin and I have been enjoying the read but I do not think I will go with all of the foil pans.  I have been happy with some of the rubs but to be honest the book has the basic rubs in there which is all online anyway as is almost every recipe.  I especially liked the hog glaze which I saw him use on the Today show on chicken breasts as well as pork tenderloin. 

I don’t know if anyone has made his Basic Hickory sauce but there has to be an error some where because it says that it makes 3-1/2 cups and barely makes 1 and it is too thick.  Here is the recipe if you are interested but only lists 2/3 cup of cider vinegar for a liquid.  


2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 cups ketchup
2 tablespoons smoked sweet paprika
2/3 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
¼ cup (packed) dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper


----------



## kryinggame

Gang, I'm shocked that this thread is still alive.  I started it over a year ago.

I've read a few postings about specific measurements and timing.  Don't copy verbatim what Mixon & Trigg does.  First off, they're doing competition style and you'pre doing back yard style. Use their method as a guide and develop your own style.

Trigg's ribs taste like sugar and for me, that defeats the flavor of the pork.  Pork shouldn't taste like honey, sugar or whatever.  All those extras should just compliment what you're doing.

Also, don't take 3-2-1 as a religion--it's just a guide.  If you're going to do 3-2-1, remember that you're SLOW cooking the ribs for about 6 hours, in my opinion and for my taste, , that's to much time.  Good cooked ribs shouldnt be falling off the bone nor dried out in the inside.  Perfectly cooked ribs, in my opinion should still have a bit of tug on them.  And should taste like ribs.

Discover your own method and the only way you can do this is to experiment.  I love this website but I'm cautious with the information on here.  Take all information with a grain of salt.  What one person prefers, someone else might hate.

The basic way that I do ribs is simply this:

1 - Use St. Louis style ribs (which I get from Costco);

2 - Get my smoker going;

3 - Rub the ribs down on both side.  I don't smother my ribs with rub but give it a good dusting

4 - For me, I do ribs at 275* (based on this temperature, they SHOULD be ready in 4 hours);

5 -You can leave the ribs on the grill for 4 hours (no peaking) and then test for doneness by either using a toothpick to see if it slides in and out easily or bend the ribs.  If they bend easily, they should be done--then take a small bite.

6 - If you really need to foil and put in butter and honey, do it after two hours.  Put in whatever you want along with apple juice, foil and back onto the pit for an hour. 

7 - After an hour, remove from foil and put the ribs back onto the smoker grate.  After 30 minutes, check for doneness.  If it's not up to your standard, put it in for another 30 minutes.

There, ribs made easily.  It's not rocket science and not necessary to make it complicated.  Just good food.  But again, ya'll have to decide what's good for you!


----------



## s2k9k

AV8TOR said:


> So I recently got Myron's book Smokin and I have been enjoying the read but I do not think I will go with all of the foil pans.  I have been happy with some of the rubs but to be honest the book has the basic rubs in there which is all online anyway as is almost every recipe.  I especially liked the hog glaze which I saw him use on the Today show on chicken breasts as well as pork tenderloin.
> 
> I don’t know if anyone has made his Basic Hickory sauce but there has to be an error some where because it says that it makes 3-1/2 cups and barely makes 1 and it is too thick.  Here is the recipe if you are interested but only lists 2/3 cup of cider vinegar for a liquid.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143758/off-site-links-please-read


----------



## av8tor

S2K9K said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143758/off-site-links-please-read


Thanks and corrected


----------



## cliffcarter

kryinggame said:


> Gang, I'm shocked that this thread is still alive.  I started it over a year ago.
> 
> I've read a few postings about specific measurements and timing.  Don't copy verbatim what Mixon & Trigg does.  First off, they're doing competition style and you'pre doing back yard style. Use their method as a guide and develop your own style.
> 
> Trigg's ribs taste like sugar and for me, that defeats the flavor of the pork.  Pork shouldn't taste like honey, sugar or whatever.  All those extras should just compliment what you're doing.
> 
> Also, don't take 3-2-1 as a religion--it's just a guide.  If you're going to do 3-2-1, remember that you're SLOW cooking the ribs for about 6 hours, in my opinion and for my taste, , that's to much time.  Good cooked ribs shouldnt be falling off the bone nor dried out in the inside.  Perfectly cooked ribs, in my opinion should still have a bit of tug on them.  And should taste like ribs.
> 
> Discover your own method and the only way you can do this is to experiment.  I love this website but I'm cautious with the information on here.  Take all information with a grain of salt.  What one person prefers, someone else might hate.
> 
> The basic way that I do ribs is simply this:
> 
> 1 - Use St. Louis style ribs (which I get from Costco);
> 
> 2 - Get my smoker going;
> 
> 3 - Rub the ribs down on both side.  I don't smother my ribs with rub but give it a good dusting
> 
> 4 - For me, I do ribs at 275* (based on this temperature, they SHOULD be ready in 4 hours);
> 
> 5 -You can leave the ribs on the grill for 4 hours (no peaking) and then test for doneness by either using a toothpick to see if it slides in and out easily or bend the ribs.  If they bend easily, they should be done--then take a small bite.
> 
> 6 - If you really need to foil and put in butter and honey, do it after two hours.  Put in whatever you want along with apple juice, foil and back onto the pit for an hour.
> 
> 7 - After an hour, remove from foil and put the ribs back onto the smoker grate.  After 30 minutes, check for doneness.  If it's not up to your standard, put it in for another 30 minutes.
> 
> There, ribs made easily.  It's not rocket science and not necessary to make it complicated.  Just good food.  But again, ya'll have to decide what's good for you!


Great advice
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, IMHO you should always keep it simple.

Yes this thread is over a year old, but there are many others here much, much older that keep being brought back to life
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## jeheflin86

I've got 2 slabs of St Louis ribs already rubbed down with Leggs Seasoning putting them on at 3 to be done at 7 using the 2-1-1 method on my propane smoker at 275 will post pics of before,during,and after results


----------



## jeheflin86

Just wrapped the ribs in foil with the butter,brown sugar,leggs seasoning, and a little apple juice













20130817_175415.jpg



__ jeheflin86
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## pharaoh

Go to Mr. Mixon website for his recipe .As for the godfather carrying a pistol in his boot, lets hope you never have to find out .  haha  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## normdog85

Very Nice!!! Making me HUNGRY!!


----------



## palladini

hotpit said:


> ribsonpit7-21-12.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ hotpit
> __ Jul 21, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ribs 7-21-12.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ hotpit
> __ Jul 21, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic doesn't show smoke ring, but very previlent, and quite tasty, but a lil under cooked, and a lil too tough, needed another hr overall.......I did a modified 321 method, but I did 2-1.5-.5....shoulda made it 2-1.5-1.5!!!!!!


Do it 3 - 2 - 1, at the two, when you foil, add some kind of juice or whatever, double wrap them and the will fall off the bone when you take them out at the end of the 2 hours period  Many times, when I have taken my marinated, rubbed ribs out after two hours, that extra hour was not needed.


----------



## mneeley490

I finally found some squeeze Parkay! Yea! Hard to believe it's so difficult to find in my area.

So today I will try a version of this recipe. Whether it's the real McCoy or Trigg, frankly I don't care. It just sounds intriguing.

Prepped 3 racks of babybacks, dusted with my own maple sugar rub, and they are in the smoker now, soaking in some lovely peach smoke. I will do the 2-2-1 method at 230°, as I have had good success with that. At the one hour mark, I will spray with apple juice.

Then I will foil with brown sugar, honey, parkay, and tiger sauce, and add 1/4 cup of apple juice, and you all know the rest. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## mneeley490

Finished. They _were_ awfully sweet. I think if I ever make them again, I'd do as the others have done and cut out the honey, maybe cut down on the brown sugar, too.

I reduced the liquid from the foil, added some of my own bbq sauce, and used that as a glaze.

All the sweet, sticky stuff.













Lobsterpalooza2013 013.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 1, 2013






And done.













001.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 1, 2013


















002.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 1, 2013


----------



## reasoning

I made these yesterday I didnt reduce the drippings from the foil I dumoed it. I also took sweet baby rays bbq sauce added siriachi or however its spelled, pepper, honey, cayenne pepper and parkay mixed it up and brushed it on. The ribs had a sweet heat. The family enjoyed them but to each their own


----------



## smokenado

SnapDog said:


> What does 3-2-1 method mean?


Three hours for Spare ribs bone side down unwrapped 2 hours wrapped (often with additional rub, sauce, butter) 1 hour back on the smoker unwrapped.


----------



## palladini

kryinggame said:


> Gang, I'm shocked that this thread is still alive.  I started it over a year ago.
> 
> I've read a few postings about specific measurements and timing.  Don't copy verbatim what Mixon & Trigg does.  First off, they're doing competition style and you'pre doing back yard style. Use their method as a guide and develop your own style.
> 
> Trigg's ribs taste like sugar and for me, that defeats the flavor of the pork.  Pork shouldn't taste like honey, sugar or whatever.  All those extras should just compliment what you're doing.
> 
> Also, don't take 3-2-1 as a religion--it's just a guide.  If you're going to do 3-2-1, remember that you're SLOW cooking the ribs for about 6 hours, in my opinion and for my taste, , that's to much time.  Good cooked ribs shouldnt be falling off the bone nor dried out in the inside.  Perfectly cooked ribs, in my opinion should still have a bit of tug on them.  And should taste like ribs.
> 
> Discover your own method and the only way you can do this is to experiment.  I love this website but I'm cautious with the information on here.  Take all information with a grain of salt.  What one person prefers, someone else might hate.
> 
> The basic way that I do ribs is simply this:
> 
> 1 - Use St. Louis style ribs (which I get from Costco);
> 
> 2 - Get my smoker going;
> 
> 3 - Rub the ribs down on both side.  I don't smother my ribs with rub but give it a good dusting
> 
> 4 - For me, I do ribs at 275* (based on this temperature, they SHOULD be ready in 4 hours);
> 
> 5 -You can leave the ribs on the grill for 4 hours (no peaking) and then test for doneness by either using a toothpick to see if it slides in and out easily or bend the ribs.  If they bend easily, they should be done--then take a small bite.
> 
> 6 - If you really need to foil and put in butter and honey, do it after two hours.  Put in whatever you want along with apple juice, foil and back onto the pit for an hour.
> 
> 7 - After an hour, remove from foil and put the ribs back onto the smoker grate.  After 30 minutes, check for doneness.  If it's not up to your standard, put it in for another 30 minutes.
> 
> There, ribs made easily.  It's not rocket science and not necessary to make it complicated.  Just good food.  But again, ya'll have to decide what's good for you!


What you forgot, was before # 1, you should marinate your Ribs, 24 to 36 hours, overhaul (move) every 12 hours.  Then the night before the smoke, rinse them off, dry them off, apply your glue, I use Honey, and rub to both sides.  Then wrap in plastic wrap and place in the fridge overnight, then go to # 1 above, the for # 2, before you start the smoker, take the ribs out of the fridge, unwrap and let come up to ambient temperature before you p-lace the meat in the smoker.

You make much better tasting ribs doing that.  As per marinades, lots of ways to do that, search the forum to find one you like.


----------



## the smoke break

Hiway said:


> I would fill these pages with overly gratuitous praise for Smokinhusker for the details on Johnny Trig's ribs.
> 
> I spent the day smoking some fine local pork ribs and I followed the posted directions to the letter. I made up the Rib Tickler Rub using logical portions (I will be happy to post if anyone wishes and I check back in here *only joined to thank smokinhusker really) and after all was said and done, my wife claims they were the best ribs she has ever eaten in her life. I thought so too- but I am a biased of course.
> 
> I have a Dual Fuel Masterbuilt smoker, and it is not a very top shelf device but for the buck seventy five, it is nice as it will use charcoal or propane. It uses a water pan, and while it does not do the 190 to 200 temp range very well- it rocks at 230 to 275 easy as pie. I used the cherry and pecan wood as posted, and it is perfect. I did back off the sugar some due to the comment(s) about the competition style being like "candy" and I wanted to be more neutral until I tweak the process- I will add more sugar to the foil pak next time.
> 
> The glaze was trickey as I have never had Trig's ribs to know- but once again, experience with bbq sauces and using logic based instincts on taste, I found a ratio that is simple. I did deviate ever so slightly and add my own angle (we all do, right?) I put a single dollop of Jack Daniels Old #7 shelf bbq sauce in the glaze as I love that stuff. I believe it added just the extra body and depth to the glaze I felt was missing with the basic ingredients listed.
> 
> I can assure any reader with guaranteed certainty that I will never smoke my spare ribs any other way again. There is no point in trying to top this- it was the absolute bomb- so good you'll smack your momma. Made my mouth more messed up than a soup sandwich before I was done doing a tongue dance. I have never had such a roaring success on a grill or smoker in my life. I owe it all to the modified 3-2-1 and the fine lady's post here that guided me with simple ease.
> 
> This entire forum is worth it's weight in gold for that single post in my humble and amateur opinion.
> 
> Many, many, many thanks- and many more.


If you have the recipe for the Rib Tickler Rub....could you share??


----------



## hiway

Sent in a pm SmokeBreak- and keep in mind, it is my interpretation, and not actually Trig's verified.


----------



## njfoses

Hiway said:


> Sent in a pm SmokeBreak- and keep in mind, it is my interpretation, and not actually Trig's verified.


Why not post for all?


----------



## hiway

njfoses said:


> Why not post for all?


Originally- laziness. (doh!)

I clicked a link off my phone, and then realized it went private message instead of open forum post- then I wanted to be sure that smokebreak knew I wasn't ignoring the request.

Now, my reprobate behavior dissed on the forum... shame-shame, 'eh?

Alright I will correct the mistake proper, and my apologies to all- no secret here.

From my experimenting, the ratios are as follows:

T= tablespoon

C= cup

2 T Salt (Kosher)

1 T Paprika

1 T Garlic (powder or granules- I use the granules)

1 T Black Pepper

1 T Red Pepper (flakes are stronger- I use the dried spice powder)

1 T Onion Flakes

1/4 C Turbinado Sugar

1/4 C Light Brown Sugar

*This makes enough to do maybe 2 St. Louis style racks without the brisket bones- double it to make up to 4 racks with leftover. Use lightly- just "tickle" the ribs on both sides and do not rub it in but instead cover with plastic wrap for 45min to allow the sugars and spices to marry into the meat and form a glaze, and then on to the smoker and follow the instructions (modified 3-2-1 [2.5-1.5-1]) for ribs so good you'll smack your momma. That was the only part of the originally posted method by smokin husker I can add as I did it precisely as described. I should also point out that the glaze for the last hour, and for when they were pulled off and brushed was as simple as a can of tomato sauce, 1/4 cup of molasses, 1/4 cup of light corn syrup, a drizzle of wild flower honey, a dollop of Jack Daniel's Old #7 BBQ sauce, and a dash of Saigon cinnamon (my "secret" touch") The secret to the whole experience in my opinion is that last hour if you smoked the ribs proper as the texture is everything; this method gives that special light crunch to the bark from the hour glazing in the smoker- that final brush and then cut and serve (and serve them immediately if competing!) provides a candied mouth feel that is over the top- the soft and warm outer glazing, followed by the slight crunch of candied glaze, with the full smoked flavor of the bark and then the tender but slightly firm consistency of the meat is what will make you famous. Has to be Trig's angle... it is just that awesome.

There- my last tip is to go out and get the FoodNetwork's electric knife- it is inexpensive, and the fine blade will show those delicious ribs and the smoke ring to absolute any competition standard... right in your back yard.

Later taterz-


----------



## texasgrape

Last word on 3-2-1: Those numbers are only unique because they fit our math system and are an easy to remember guideline.  The point is, use a longer time in the initial smoke as compared to the shorter time in the foil, and even shorter time back on the smoke to firm up the bark.  If you like the meat completely off the bone, go 3-2-1 around 225-275.  If you want them on the bone yet still tender, REDUCE the time in the foil, etc.  Just play around with the times/temps/wrap and develop your own rule of thumb.  Have fun.   Remember, you can always go back to basics: Put them on the smoker and leave them alone--a great thing to do even for the experienced.  In fact, I'm going to do that now--rub 'em and smoke 'em!  The only 3-2-1 I'll use will be the countdown to last rib!  I'll take pics and report back.


----------



## jjjakus17

This cracks me up......people who post on here like they know what they are talking about when they don't.  I went to both Trigg and Myron's classes and know EXACTLY how both of them prepare they're BBQ.  While ALL the info posted here is not incorrect, more of the info is incorrect than correct.  You don't even have the type of wood used correct.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I am saying watch what u believe to be gospel on here because you will get more incorrect information than useful stuff.  While u may get good ribs preparing them the way these people tell you, it just won't be the way Trigg does it.


----------



## palladini

SmokinHusker said:


> Keep in mind he doesn't like his ribs...too much like candy. I make mine similar to this but cut back on the brown sugar and softened clarified butter.
> 
> Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.
> 
> Here's a list of ingredients:
> 
> His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes;
> 
> Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;
> 
> Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup
> 
> He uses Lawry's Season Salt on his pork butt.
> 
> Here's a link I found for Myron's pork butt: http://www.epicurious.com/articlesg...cipes/recipes/food/views/Pork-Shoulder-365431
> 
> his ribs http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=13800607
> 
> his cupcake chicken: http://www.oprah.com/food/Myron-Mixons-World-Famous-Cupcake-Chicken


I own Myrons book, that is what your first link alludes to.  This is a good book to own, it gives you recipes for rubs and marinades and so on.  That is why if you click on that first link above and look at the recipe on one line it says use the rub from page 20.  You take his recipes found in his book and toy with them to make them better.


----------



## tbone30349

jjjakus17 said:


> This cracks me up......people who post on here like they know what they are talking about when they don't.  I went to both Trigg and Myron's classes and know EXACTLY how both of them prepare they're BBQ.  While ALL the info posted here is not incorrect, more of the info is incorrect than correct.  You don't even have the type of wood used correct.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I am saying watch what u believe to be gospel on here because you will get more incorrect information than useful stuff.  While u may get good ribs preparing them the way these people tell you, it just won't be the way Trigg does it.



Greetings there fella. U say you aren't trying to be a jerk, yet you're coming off as kind of jerk-ish. That's all good though; doesn't really matter. I got a question though... Instead of telling us how wrong we are and what we don't know, since u are obviously privy to inside information, since u went to a class and learned all the secrets, why don't u share this wealth of information that you have? Or are u content With letting people be incorrect when u have the knowledge to correct said incorrectness? Or are u just blowing smoke and actually u know nothing? BTW, I'm not trying to be a jerk. 

Peace


----------



## the smoke break

jjjakus17 said:


> This cracks me up......people who post on here like they know what they are talking about when they don't.  I went to both Trigg and Myron's classes and know EXACTLY how both of them prepare they're BBQ.  While ALL the info posted here is not incorrect, more of the info is incorrect than correct.  You don't even have the type of wood used correct.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I am saying watch what u believe to be gospel on here because you will get more incorrect information than useful stuff.  While u may get good ribs preparing them the way these people tell you, it just won't be the way Trigg does it.


Hate to break this to you....but I'm certain that they didn't give you every single detail and secret during those classes. And people on here do happen to know what they're talking about in most cases... but when asked about another persons 'secret' recipe...it's pretty much always going to be interpretation of that recipe, as the original IS A SECRET. But just because it's their interpretation doesn't make it incorrect. Whether I burn wood in stick form, or in chunk form doesn't mean I'm not still burning wood....just doing it a different way. There's more than one way to do most things. You say you're not trying to be a jerk but the way you worded that sort of seemed that way.


----------



## palladini

jjjakus17 said:


> This cracks me up......people who post on here like they know what they are talking about when they don't.  I went to both Trigg and Myron's classes and know EXACTLY how both of them prepare they're BBQ.  While ALL the info posted here is not incorrect, more of the info is incorrect than correct.  You don't even have the type of wood used correct.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I am saying watch what u believe to be gospel on here because you will get more incorrect information than useful stuff.  While u may get good ribs preparing them the way these people tell you, it just won't be the way Trigg does it.


I respect the fact you went to both classes, good for you.  Not everybody on this forum had that luxury. 

But it boils down to, You do it your way, each and everybody else does it their way, which may not be your way.   So what.  Do I care somebody use a propane smoker and I use and I use an electric one.  Not at all, in the end it all smoked foods, does not matter how it gets there. You see no one else on the forum here saying it is the wrong way, we all add what we think can make anyone's way of doing things in a better way, something you seemed to have missed


----------



## mneeley490

jjjakus17 said:


> This cracks me up......people who post on here like they know what they are talking about when they don't.  I went to both Trigg and Myron's classes and know EXACTLY how both of them prepare they're BBQ.  While ALL the info posted here is not incorrect, more of the info is incorrect than correct.  You don't even have the type of wood used correct.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I am saying watch what u believe to be gospel on here because you will get more incorrect information than useful stuff.  While u may get good ribs preparing them the way these people tell you, it just won't be the way Trigg does it.


Lighten up, Myron.


----------



## jjjakus17

Ok, so I am sorry I came off that way, but I am not sorry for what I meant in the thread.  You shouldn't post that this IS the way these pitmasters do it when u don't know that to be true.  You are passing false information to people who dont know better.  Once again, I am not even saying your recipes will not present fantastic ribs, just dont portray them as something they are not.  That is all, and attacking my presentation will not change the fact that these recipes are NOT Myron's or Johnny's.  Just sayin'


----------



## reasoning

Poor jjjakus, maybe you should go to the roll call section and introduce yourself. Shooting people down isn't a very good first post :(


----------



## tbone30349

jjjakus17 said:


> Ok, so I am sorry I came off that way, but I am not sorry for what I meant in the thread.  You shouldn't post that this IS the way these pitmasters do it when u don't know that to be true.  You are passing false information to people who dont know better.  Once again, I am not even saying your recipes will not present fantastic ribs, just dont portray them as something they are not.  That is all, and attacking my presentation will not change the fact that these recipes are NOT Myron's or Johnny's.  Just sayin'



U still haven't given us any information as to do's and don'ts or at least what exactly is false.....


----------



## smokeusum

jjjakus17 said:


> This cracks me up......people who post on here like they know what they are talking about when they don't.  I went to both Trigg and Myron's classes and know EXACTLY how both of them prepare they're BBQ.  While ALL the info posted here is not incorrect, more of the info is incorrect than correct.  You don't even have the type of wood used correct.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I am saying watch what u believe to be gospel on here because you will get more incorrect information than useful stuff.  While u may get good ribs preparing them the way these people tell you, it just won't be the way Trigg does it.



Oh, you're cute :) Do you honestly think that you got the master million dollar secrets at a $750 weekend class? I'm not saying you didn't learn great tricks and really good, useful information. What I am saying is you're being an ass and you have made you opinion irrelevant. 

You're lucky, though, this is a pretty forgiving group. When you have something  useful or informative to add, we'd all love to hear it. This site is a combination of newbies, oldies, competition smokers and weekend warriors. There is always something to learn here, from any one of these individuals.

Just for kicks and giggles who here has actually had Trigg ribs? Or Myron's, not in his restaurant, but a personally smoked rack?


----------



## bama bbq

You will get conflicting advice from people on TV, in cookbooks, on the internet, etc.  BBQing is a craft, and craftsmen often have differing opinions on the best way to do things.  Cook to your family and friends preferences. If they like what you cook, you'll be asked to cook more.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149328/observations-for-the-new-folks#post_1061151

All I know is when I do what I call Johnny Trigg ribs, my MIL, Mom, wife, kids, and G kids say they're the best they ever had -- don't change a thing.  So, if they're NOT Johnny Trigg ribs, then they're MY ribs and I found what my family likes and I'll keep on doin it. Because I wanna cook more.

Interesting story:  I saw a guy checking out at the local Publix yesterday.  He had a bag of wood chunks, bottle of Tiger Sauce, Alum Foil, Parkay, and Brown Sugar.  I said you're cookin ribs tonight.  he said yeah - Johnny Trigg style.  I said I know - right!  LOL

Have fun.  Relax.  It's just cooking.  It's not suppose to be stressful.  Every little things gonna be alright.


----------



## hambone1950

Bama BBQ said:


> Have fun.  Relax.  It's just cooking.  It's not suppose to be stressful.  Every little things gonna be alright.



Amen , brother!  :sausage::grilling_smilie::sausage::grilling_smilie:


----------



## wesley3flex

I did this recipe, and I foiled with the sauce/sugar/honey/tiger sauce on both sides.  It seems like most of my rub came off.  Anyway to get it to stay on better?  I cook on a bge.  The ribs did still turn out amazing.


----------



## palladini




----------



## pkerchef

smokeusum said:


> Oh, you're cute :) Do you honestly think that you got the master million dollar secrets at a $750 weekend class? I'm not saying you didn't learn great tricks and really good, useful information. What I am saying is you're being an ass and you have made you opinion irrelevant.
> 
> You're lucky, though, this is a pretty forgiving group. When you have something useful or informative to add, we'd all love to hear it. This site is a combination of newbies, oldies, competition smokers and weekend warriors. There is always something to learn here, from any one of these individuals.
> 
> Just for kicks and giggles who here has actually had Trigg ribs? Or Myron's, not in his restaurant, but a personally smoked rack?


I have had Johnny's ribs at a contest that we both attended. When the turn ins were done he sliced them up and placed them in a pan and let us sample as we walked by. His ribs are good but i do not personally believe that they are any better than what i cooked at the same contest. Neither of us walked that day but he is a nice guy and we enjoyed visiting with him if only for a little while. Pkerchef


----------



## ernie pridemore

Dont know about Johnny Trigg Carrying a pistol in his boot but I carry a 9 MM or a .40 S&W or a .45 ACP with hollow points ....Hidden on my hip daily hidden because I can! Even carry 40 to 45 rounds of spares!

I live in Guntucky!

Ernie


----------



## kryinggame

Ernie Pridemore said:


> Dont know about Johnny Trigg Carrying a pistol in his boot but I carry a 9 MM or a .40 S&W or a .45 ACP with hollow points ....Hidden on my hip daily hidden because I can! Even carry 40 to 45 rounds of spares!
> 
> I live in Guntucky!
> 
> 
> Ernie



Wow, you need to carry all that? Maybe is time you considered relocating.


----------



## ernie pridemore

kryinggame said:


> Wow, you need to carry all that? Maybe is time you considered relocating.


I live in one of the safest places in the United States!...Pretty much everyone carries here!


----------



## sonic98

jjjakus17 said:


> Ok, so I am sorry I came off that way, but I am not sorry for what I meant in the thread.  You shouldn't post that this IS the way these pitmasters do it when u don't know that to be true.  You are passing false information to people who dont know better.  Once again, I am not even saying your recipes will not present fantastic ribs, just dont portray them as something they are not.  That is all, and attacking my presentation will not change the fact that these recipes are NOT Myron's or Johnny's.  Just sayin'


Maybe you're right. What we're getting here is not 100% accurate, but I'm sure you weren't given all the info in the class. But I'm sure there are some things that can be figured out both from the class and not from the class like the overall method they use, what type of wood, and things of that nature. What's been said here probably isn't perfect, but I'd be willing to bet some of it is close just from watching him on the show.


----------



## sonic98

Pkerchef said:


> I have had Johnny's ribs at a contest that we both attended. When the turn ins were done he sliced them up and placed them in a pan and let us sample as we walked by. His ribs are good but i do not personally believe that they are any better than what i cooked at the same contest. Neither of us walked that day but he is a nice guy and we enjoyed visiting with him if only for a little while. Pkerchef


Have you tried what people have posted to see if they taste anything like what Johnny let you try?


----------



## rickyh24

Just tried this method for the first time with baby backs. Used 2-1-1 method. They came out amazing. I usually use 2-2-1.  2-1-1 was perfect IMO at 225. Flavor was great.  I was worried about them being to sweet. 













image.jpg



__ rickyh24
__ Jun 7, 2014


----------



## rickyh24

I tried to be stingy with the brown sugar in the foil though since the sauce I make has brown sugar in it too.


----------



## smokin joker

I do roughly the same technique with my ribs, though without the tiger sauce. I have a bottle sitting around here but I just can't get into the flavor of it. Not my cup of tea. Do you guys like it? Obviously it would be tough to tell on ribs with 10 other ingredients but by itself, not my thing.


----------



## smokeusum

They look awesome!


----------



## scott mayfield

In my rub i just use a little more basic ingredients. NO onion flakes. Brown sugar, Kosher salt, Granulated Garlic, Black pepper, Paprika, and a touch of ghost chili powder.......For the kick.  My last ribs were the best I had ever done.


----------



## friedoysters

Yes, I tried his recipe too and it was very hot. I have also ordered his vinegar sauce as well and they were completely different.


----------



## knuckle47

Gee whiz, I just read 114 comments that are almost repetitive every 10 or so....and here's another.  We love them fall off the bone, don't like 'em hot and typically go with 3-2-1.

All I can say is, it works for us every time


----------



## bigworm882001

I use agave too


----------



## kc5tpy

I have been out of the States for 15 years.  Who tha HE** are these guys; along with some Franklin dude?  And who made them the BBQ Gods???  Have you folks; especially new folks, read threads by Bearcarver, gary s., Mr T, cfarmer, Daveomak, Pops, chef jimmey, chef jeremey; etc.,etc., etc..  So these guys I figure are on tv?.  I'll bet if you REALLY watch the tv show you will find MANY steps left out.  Production time.  So how do you ask "Billy Joe Jim Bob" a question about his method??  I'm not smart enough; but I can actually argue with my friend MrT  about a method if I chose.  AND; if I don't understand something I know he will stick with me until I do understand.  You don't get that off tv or Youtube.  I'll take the advice of the above mentioned and MANY, MANY  other members over some fool on tv. ANY DAY OF THE WEEK!  Our members know their stuff!  If they tell me they saw a chicken dipping snuff; I'm gonna start looking for the can!  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bigworm882001

what's sauce


----------



## stanton

[quote name="SmokinHusker" 

Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.

Here's a list of ingredients:
His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes; 
Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;
Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup

[/quote]

The sauce is incorrect.  He does not make the sauce/glaze.  

He uses commercially produced rubs.  Virtually every competitor wraps with something similar to the mixture listed in this post minus the Tiger Sauce.  Some put peach juice in the wrap, others use apple juice.

The electric knife makes it easy to get a nice strait cut for competition and is not at all necessary for the typical backyard cooker.  

Don't worry about the time.  Uncovered until mahogany colored, then wrap till done.  Sauce, set and eat.


----------



## kryinggame

Hi gang, 

I started this thread back in 2012 and it's amazing that it's still active.  It's encouraging to see so many people learning and contributing to the art of smoking.

Since starting this thread, I stopped following what J.T. & M.M. does.  Why? Because I wanted to develop my own style.  I read MM's book and followed a few recipes and for me, I found them to be less than appealing.  What some may like, others may not.  

Its fine to use their work as an outline but if you want good ribs, chicken, brisket, pork, seafood, whatever, you have to develop your own style and then work on improving it.  

I just finished using my Weber Kettle and smoked a rack of ribs using my rotissorie.  In my opinion, my rotissorie style ribs will kick the crap out of any commerically sold ribs.  Why, because I've perfected the type of ribs, that I enjoy, using the rub which I find appealing. There's no way in the world that I'll ever, again, follow a recipe that some stranger markets as good food.  I don't know him and I don't know what he thinks is good.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of what I just did.













Ribs.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Apr 18, 2015


















Bone sucking good.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Apr 18, 2015


----------



## californiasmoke

On pork ribs I do essentially a 3-2-1 approach, but it ends up being more like 4-1-1 at 200-225 degrees.  Two hours in the foil leaves them too mushy for me.  I check them after an hour in foil (with butter, brown sugar, honey and apple juice) to see how tender they are.  Sometimes it takes another 20 or 30 minutes to get enough tenderness and enough bone sticking out on the ends.  I make a glaze from the wrap drippings and some BBQ sauce, I get a nice glossy finish that isn't goopy.

http://mcglynnonmaking.com/2014/04/17/fueling-up-the-hand-tool-woodworker/













img_1502.jpg



__ californiasmoke
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## RaiderMike

smokinhusker said:


> Keep in mind he doesn't like his ribs...too much like candy. I make mine similar to this but cut back on the brown sugar and softened clarified butter.
> 
> Johnny Trigg uses well marbled ribs, trimmed to 3.5 inches with excess meat and membrane removed. He uses Rib Tickler Rub and black pepper. Let's rest 45 minutes before putting on the smoker. I've read he sprays/spritzes with apple juice hourly but I've never seen him do it. He smokes them meat side up with pecan and cherry at a temp of 275* for approx. 2.5 hrs. Uses Squeeze Parkey in a wave pattern on the aluminum foil, handful of brown sugar, 3-4 runs clover honey and a 1/2" wide stripe of Tiger Sauce, then places the ribs meat side down on the wrap mixture and repeats the process on the bone side and adds 1/4 cup apple juice, closes the foil up tightly, wraps with another layer of foil and returns to the smoker for another 1.5 hrs or so. He unwraps and glazes them with a sauce made of tomato sauce, molasses and corn syrup and in the smoker for 1 hr. Re-glazes after he removes from smoker and slices with an electric knife.
> 
> Here's a list of ingredients:
> 
> His Rub: Salt, Paprika, Sugar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Brown Sugar and Onion Flakes;
> 
> Foil Wrap: Squeeze Margarine, Brown Sugar, Clover Honey, and Tiger Sauce;
> 
> Sauce/Glaze: Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup
> 
> He uses Lawry's Season Salt on his pork butt.
> 
> Here's a link I found for Myron's pork butt: http://www.epicurious.com/articlesg...cipes/recipes/food/views/Pork-Shoulder-365431
> 
> his ribs http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=13800607
> 
> his cupcake chicken: http://www.oprah.com/food/Myron-Mixons-World-Famous-Cupcake-Chicken


Hi - I’m new to to this page and relatively new to smoking meats.  My question is does anyone know Mr. Triggs’ ratio for the Tomato Sauce, Molasses and Corn Syrup glaze?


----------



## Rings Я Us

There is no info on the exact amounts.  You can use your best guess.


----------



## RaiderMike

Rings Я Us said:


> There is no info on the exact amounts.  You can use your best guess.


Thanks for the response.   I’ve never made a glaze - any idea where to start in terms of the ratios?


----------



## Rings Я Us

RaiderMike said:


> Thanks for the response.   I’ve never made a glaze - any idea where to start in terms of the ratios?



It would be like half cup each of tomato and corn syrup and a Tablespoon of the molasses.  That stuff is in conjunction with his rub and that junk he puts in to wrap  ribs also.  by itself that glaze would suck. lol
Glazes are heavier in the sugar department. Brown sugar and butter melt to make a good glaze. Add stuff like Worcestershire or mustards or hot sauce for zip..  Fruit like marmalade in a jar melts down to make glaze.  Can add ginger or garlic and shallots. Beer or whiskey..  But just not as much tomatoes like a BBQ sauce.  It's much heavier in sugar so it can burn if it's not low and slow or on over 30 minutes or so.


----------



## RaiderMike

Rings Я Us said:


> It would be like half cup each of tomato and corn syrup and a Tablespoon of the molasses.  That stuff is in conjunction with his rub and that junk he puts in to wrap  ribs also.  by itself that glaze would suck. lol
> Glazes are heavier in the sugar department. Brown sugar and butter melt to make a good glaze. Add stuff like Worcestershire or mustards or hot sauce for zip..  Fruit like marmalade in a jar melts down to make glaze.  Can add ginger or garlic and shallots. Beer or whiskey..  But just not as much tomatoes like a BBQ sauce.  It's much heavier in sugar so it can burn if it's not low and slow or on over 30 minutes or so.


Thanks so much for your response.  Should be a fun week of experimenting.


----------



## 1961shasta

I just attended Johnny Triggs class, we cooked chicken pork butts, briskets and ribs, and yeah some of the info here is correct, some is not. He swore on his reputation that what he gave us was his exact recipe, so take that for what its worth. he used sweet-n-heat and rib tickler seasonings, minced onion, among other things, he also sprits with apple juice and coated with butter ever 15 minutes, yeah butter every 15 minutes,  I did happen to look down in the front storage area of his smoker while we were firing it up at 2:30 in the morning, (we were invited to come back and watch him get things going if we wanted), and I seen a lot of the stuff he said he used in the front of his smoker, saw some some stuff he didn't mention as well.


----------



## RaiderMike

1961shasta said:


> I just attended Johnny Triggs class, we cooked chicken pork butts, briskets and ribs, and yeah some of the info here is correct, some is not. He swore on his reputation that what he gave us was his exact recipe, so take that for what its worth. he used sweet-n-heat and rib tickler seasonings, minced onion, among other things, he also sprits with apple juice and coated with butter ever 15 minutes, yeah butter every 15 minutes,  I did happen to look down in the front storage area of his smoker while we were firing it up at 2:30 in the morning, (we were invited to come back and watch him get things going if we wanted), and I seen a lot of the stuff he said he used in the front of his smoker, saw some some stuff he didn't mention as well.


Thanks for sharing with the group.  I’ll make sure I try it with the updates you provided.


----------



## dcecil

1961shasta said:


> I just attended Johnny Triggs class, we cooked chicken pork butts, briskets and ribs, and yeah some of the info here is correct, some is not. He swore on his reputation that what he gave us was his exact recipe, so take that for what its worth. he used sweet-n-heat and rib tickler seasonings, minced onion, among other things, he also sprits with apple juice and coated with butter ever 15 minutes, yeah butter every 15 minutes,  I did happen to look down in the front storage area of his smoker while we were firing it up at 2:30 in the morning, (we were invited to come back and watch him get things going if we wanted), and I seen a lot of the stuff he said he used in the front of his smoker, saw some some stuff he didn't mention as well.


Do you recall the times and temps for the ribs


----------

